# Experimental 12-tone piece



## millionrainbows

Here is an experiment of mine, done with LOGIC (the Apple equivalent of Pro Tools). My main MIDI controller is a Yamaha P-90 electronic piano (88-note weighted keyboard). I have various other sound modules hooked up. I haven't gone the Gigasampler route yet. I just buy modules in pawn shops and use the few sounds I like; like the Roland VS-1 vintage synth module has the famous TR-808 drum sounds built in, has a good mellotron string & flute sound, etc.

This experiment is based on a 12-tone row, its traditional permutations, and some transforms I got from rotating the grid 90 degrees, an idea I got from an old Die Rhie journal (Universal Edition).

It's really a "sketchbook;" I'm trying out different ways of using the row. I derive four 3-note triads, use single row notes as "roots," and stack the row with its transposed-up-a-fifth form to get very tonal-sounding bass "roots" or references. These are row-derived, of course; any tonal allusion is simply an illusion.

At the end, a distorted Hammond B3 organ comes in, perhaps a nod to Jon Lord, Peter Robinson, Keith Emerson, and other prog-rock keyboard players.

Here's the temporary file link; it's a 24-bit, 44.1 KHz AIFF file, playable on any CD player.

https://www.sendspace.com/file/dfci1n


----------



## PetrB

I will not sign up to hear one link. I have no gear to convert the download to a CD, either. I believe there are a good number of other like me in those regards... so I think you're expecting everyone to have the right gear, while not near everyone does. This limits, in numbers, those who would love to hear what you've written.

I have been wondering if and when you would write, and post, so am earnestly curious and would like to hear it.

As it is, I'll have to rely on comments, words no matter how good a far cry from actually hearing the thing.

*Congratulations on finishing a piece and going public!* (Just the thought of going public terrifies me 

Best regards.


----------



## millionrainbows

PetrB said:


> I will not sign up to hear one link. I have no gear to convert the download to a CD, either. I believe there are a good number of other like me in those regards... so I think you're expecting everyone to have the right gear, while not near everyone does. This limits, in numbers, those who would love to hear what you've written.
> 
> I have been wondering if and when you would write, and post, so am earnestly curious and would like to hear it.
> 
> As it is, I'll have to rely on comments, words no matter how good a far cry from actually hearing the thing.
> 
> *Congratulations on finishing a piece and going public!* (Just the thought of going public terrifies me
> 
> Best regards.


I can't do anything about your refusal to sign up with sendspace.

Otherwise, I thought that most computers, even laptops, had CD or DVD drives. All you have to do is put a CD-R in and download the file.


----------



## PetrB

millionrainbows said:


> I can't do anything about your refusal to sign up with sendspace.
> 
> *You are correct.*
> 
> Otherwise, I thought that most computers, even laptops, had CD or DVD drives. All you have to do is put a CD-R in and download the file.
> 
> *Ahhh, most, but not all.*


Still, congratulations! (best I can do.)


----------



## Vasks

If you had Itunes, millions, you could take the CD and drag the file on it into Itunes then convert the Itunes "song" into an mp3 and then share with all here.


----------



## millionrainbows

Here is soundcloud, which I notice violadude used.


__
https://soundcloud.com/dorammu%2Ftwelve-tone-row-2-bnc-1


----------



## Crudblud

I liked most of it, and some sections were very Zappa/Synclavier-esque, which naturally I appreciate. Part of the problem from my perspective comes from a perceived metronomic quality, which is not to say that the ryhthms themselves are not interesting, but there is a mechanical aspect that sounds kind of hokey to me. If you were to work in 128ths or even smaller divisions (or even just use a real-time tempo track on a micro level, which works better for tweaking a "completed" piece) I feel like the piece would flow better, but that's just what I would do, if you're happy with it I think that's great.


----------



## tdc

Judging by your description of the piece I thought the sound combinations you used would end up not working for me, but on listening to the work I think the actual sounds you used are arguably the strongest and most intriguing aspect of the work - very well done there! 

The piece as a whole ends up coming off a little bit as though you are experimenting with different applications of your row/notes, and at times it really works well but over-all I'm not sure if the structure and development of ideas is entirely convincing, but maybe I am again being biased by your explanation of the work in the OP. Over-all I enjoyed the piece.


----------



## bianca

millionrainbows said:


> It's really a "sketchbook;" I'm trying out different ways of using the row. I derive four 3-note triads, use single row notes as "roots," and stack the row with its transposed-up-a-fifth form to get very tonal-sounding bass "roots" or references. These are row-derived, of course; any tonal allusion is simply an illusion.
> 
> https://www.sendspace.com/file/dfci1n


Very nice and interesting! 
but, if I'm not wrong, it is not a "pure" serial however.


----------



## millionrainbows

bianca said:


> Very nice and interesting!
> but, if I'm not wrong, it is not a "pure" serial however.


Well; yes, pitchwise, it is "pure" serial, using only the notes of the row and their transpositions.

Is it "cheating" if I state the O1 form, with its O7 form (up a fifth) to create a series of fifths in the bass which sound like root stations? I don't think so. It sounds tonal, though. What would Mahlerian say?

Also, I created triads out of the row, 4 three-note triads, to be exact. These might sound "tonal" as well, since they are triads.

But any harmonic/tonal perception of "tonality" is, _to an extent,_ out of my direct control; it is the result of the row itself. This is what I mean when I'm always saying that serial music is not "tonal" in any real structural sense. Still, harmonic effects can be created, using harmonic structures: triads, sustained bass notes which suggest roots, etc.


----------



## millionrainbows

Crudblud said:


> I liked most of it, and some sections were very Zappa/Synclavier-esque, which naturally I appreciate. Part of the problem from my perspective comes from a perceived metronomic quality, which is not to say that the ryhthms themselves are not interesting, but there is a mechanical aspect that sounds kind of hokey to me. If you were to work in 128ths or even smaller divisions (or even just use a real-time tempo track on a micro level, which works better for tweaking a "completed" piece) I feel like the piece would flow better, but that's just what I would do, if you're happy with it I think that's great.


I could do a "tempo map," which allows me to put in tempo variations...I think that's what you mean by "real time tempo track." Maybe some more dynamic variation...anyway, it's really just a series of ideas, and the only "form" I put to it was having a kind of more coherent "thematic" ending, of all things working together.
And, of course, as your avatar indicates, you are a Zappa admirer, and any mention of him in the same breath with me is flattering.


----------



## Crudblud

millionrainbows said:


> I could do a "tempo map," which allows me to put in tempo variations...I think that's what you mean by "real time tempo track." Maybe some more dynamic variation...anyway, it's really just a series of ideas, and the only "form" I put to it was having a kind of more coherent "thematic" ending, of all things working together.
> And, of course, as your avatar indicates, you are a Zappa admirer, and any mention of him in the same breath with me is flattering.


Sure, tempo map would be a more appropriate term if you're doing it all retroactively. And again, that's just what I would do, if you're happy with the piece as is then you keep it that way. It was nice to finally hear a piece by you, I look forward to hearing more.


----------



## differencetone

A tempo map would help but more importantly, you have to pay more attention to velocity. That is mostly why it sounds mechanical. Not a bad effort I would say.


----------

